# viper installation manual



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

bought a used car recently with viper car alarm installed already. didn't come with installation manual at all. i phoned the tech support. they want me to find out what model car alarm do i have by looking at the control under the dash.so i did find where the control is but there is no model number written anywhere. this is the wiring diagram i found on the control

orange (-) output when armed
white (-) output parking lights
wh/bl (-) 2 volt output led
bk/wh (-) input valet/program button
green (-) input door switch Z3
blue (-) input instant trigger
violet (+) input door switch Z3
black (-) input chasis ground
yellow (+) input switch ignition
brown (+) output siren
red (+) input 12 volt power
red/wh (-) input channel 2

these numbers i also found on the control panel
DES 345.711
HWAZC00B
OK/1D
MADE IN TAIWAN
1-800-361-7271

viper remote control RPN 491

made by DEI
i am looking for installation manual so i can program this alarm. thank you


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Unless somebody removed the label, there has to be a model number on it.
You may have to remove the unit to see it.

BG


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

thanks for the reply. i actually removed the unit from under the dash board and that's how i got all the information. i also phone the tech support but they are not very helpful as you do here. 
i really need the wiring diagram and instruction so i can do more.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

now according to the wiring information i posted is there anyway i can hook up the system so that way if you dis arm the unit it will turn on my interior dome light. i have this 1991 toyota celica gts and also how can i get the wiring diagram for it


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Heres a link as they ask us not to post there info in our forums.......
Toyota Wiring - Page 2


----------

